# Concrete Jungle Venomous day



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

Well today was the day me and my fiance went to Concrete Jungle for the venomous experience day that i won in the competition on here and i only have praise for the shop, The guys and the animals:2thumb:. Really could not fault any of it and had a brilliant and informitive session with the venomous reptiles and inverts and got some great hands on experience with a few of them:no1:

Here are a few pictures that were taken during the day and will no doubt be added to over the coming days.

Yellow Eyelash viper









Bush viper 









Vogels pit viper









Trans pecos Copperhead









Weta island pit viper









Cant think which this was. Peter? lol









Fer de lance









Gaboon viper









Western diamond back rattler









Uracoan rattler









Eastern Diamond back rattler









Pygmy rattlers









Coral cobra




















Becky with feisty Black mangrove









And with Green cat snake (Who was an absolute sweetheart i must add)













Thanks once again guys and I shall be in touch Peter:no1:



Dean


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

last few for now: victory:










Lastly for now was my absolute fae of the day and one i most wanted to sneak out lol. Lovely Red diamond back rattler (C.ruber ruber) Such a well tempered snake


----------



## StevetheSnake (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm not jealous, honest..... Jammy git :lol2:


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

StevetheSnake said:


> I'm not jealous, honest..... Jammy git :lol2:


 :lol2: it was a great day but its the vipers that do it for me:no1:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice ! The Eastern Diamond back is a beauty .

However, The Vogels doesn't look like a vogels to me , no blue between the scales , no red stripe and they're usually darker green.
I may be wrong though

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks like you have a wicked time.

That's a Denakistrodon actus isn't it?


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

Great shots, I went down the other weekend and had an awesome time too! I got some great shots which I've been meaning to post here. I fell in love with the vipers too, never really considered getting into DWAs until I made the visit!


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

DrChino said:


> Great shots, I went down the other weekend and had an awesome time too! I got some great shots which I've been meaning to post here. I fell in love with the vipers too, never really considered getting into DWAs until I made the visit!


 
Ive always adore rattlers. Got to hook the western diamond back and got some hands on with Big red the C.ruber

Sure i cant sneak him out Pete?:lol2:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks again guys, it was a great day :no1: Got some more pics on my camera that I'll add tomorrow


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Glad you had a great time guys  It was a pleasure having you and we certainly hope to see you both again!



Al Hyde said:


> Very nice ! The Eastern Diamond back is a beauty .
> 
> However, The Vogels doesn't look like a vogels to me , no blue between the scales , no red stripe and they're usually darker green.
> I may be wrong though
> ...


Al, she is your old Vogels :whistling2:! What did you think she was??
Here she is again:




















Owzy said:


> Looks like you have a wicked time.
> 
> That's a Denakistrodon actus isn't it?


Owen, had not have. Kids these days...!
Spot on with the scientific name yes but you have seen the snake a number of times here! For those interested the common name is Chinese Sharp Nosed Viper or 100 Pace Pit Viper.



DrChino said:


> Great shots, I went down the other weekend and had an awesome time too! I got some great shots which I've been meaning to post here. I fell in love with the vipers too, never really considered getting into DWAs until I made the visit!


Hey David, stick the photos up, I'd love to see how they came out,

Pete


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

VERY nice collection. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Ah Yes!! Now it looks like vogels  !
Thanks Peter
Al


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice. Very Nice!

More venomous day competitions needed...........................:whistling2:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Just a few more pics from the day 
Some invertebrates:














































A couple of close ups:





































And some cobras:


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

Great shots there!

Here's a few of the best shots from my day:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome pictures guys! .. Very impressive, Looks like a road trip may be in order. 


Dr. Chino, amazing camera skills buddy. .. What camera are you using and what lenses!?


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks! 

I've got a Canon 450D with an EF-S 60mm f2.8 macro lens.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice! But I cant help but think one of those experience days could end up in complete disaster.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

STReptiles said:


> Nice! But I cant help but think one of those experience days could end up in complete disaster.


I think the chances of one of these days ending in distaster is just as likely to happen if someone was privately taught! The guys were always near and ready to assist if necessary, and hooking the venomous snakes was only done depending on your hooking skill, so if we were completely crap, no hot hooking would have taken place


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

becky89 said:


> I think the chances of one of these days ending in distaster is just as likely to happen if someone was privately taught! The guys were always near and ready to assist if necessary, and hooking the venomous snakes was only done depending on your hooking skill, so if we were completely crap, no hot hooking would have taken place


 I'm not saying your crap but your not exactly experienced in handling venomous are you? Only takes a split second slip....


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

STReptiles said:


> I'm not saying your crap but your not exactly experienced in handling venomous are you? Only takes a split second slip....


Same goes if you're training privately though doesn't it?


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

I personally think this is a fantastic idea and I would give my right arm for an experience such as this, I know its potentially a very dangerous situation but you know what your getting into you know these snakes can kill and you choose to put your self in that situation.

I mean I have no experience with a snake hook being a royal guy I have no need so I certainly wouldn't be hooking taipans and mambas but I would be more than willing to hook some rear fanged species boiga and such but I am fully aware that even a mistake with a boiga can certainly ruin your week but I understand the risks involved and it is my choice and my fault if it all goes pete tong.

I am by no means an expert on venom or how it affects the human body but from what I hear most people who die from snake bites do so because of inadequate first aid.

fantastic pics, eye lash viper is my fav with the gabby taking a close second.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Not re


becky89 said:


> Same goes if you're training privately though doesn't it?


Not really no, anybody doing private training would have a big interest in venomous and would have done a lot of research into them and there handling, sometimes a few courses too. You did it as a day out! I'm not saying it shouldn't be done I. Just think there is a lot of potential for an accident.


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

STReptiles said:


> Not re
> 
> Not really no, anybody doing private training would have a big interest in venomous and would have done a lot of research into them and there handling, sometimes a few courses too. You did it as a day out! I'm not saying it shouldn't be done I. Just think there is a lot of potential for an accident.




Just to fill you in. We both have a big interest in venomous snakes and have done plenty of research. It was not just a "day out" as you put it. would you have been so negative iff you had of been given the chance? and had an interest?


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

STReptiles said:


> Not re
> 
> Not really no, anybody doing private training would have a big interest in venomous and would have done a lot of research into them and there handling, sometimes a few courses too. You did it as a day out! I'm not saying it shouldn't be done I. Just think there is a lot of potential for an accident.



There is the same potential for an accident with private training:whistling2:


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

STReptiles said:


> Not really no, anybody doing private training would have a big interest in venomous and would have done a lot of research into them and there handling, sometimes a few courses too. You did it as a day out! I'm not saying it shouldn't be done I. Just think there is a lot of potential for an accident.


This day does cost £135 per person though, not the sort of money someone without a strong, pre-existing interest in venomous reptiles would spend on such a 'day out' I wouldn't imagine. Something I would love to do when I happen to have some money laying around!


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

and before Mr ST chimes in again. regardless of iff i won the day or not i was going to shell out the money and go anyway


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Excuse me guys, my bad.


----------

